# W.C.B WKS INC embossed witch bottle with Salem MA



## Kimmied9 (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone know more about this bottle?  It is embossed with a witch marked Salem Ma and has the words registered and  "W. C. B.  WKS INC Contents 1 PT. 10 FLU OZ.  I am thinking it is Witch City Bottling Co but that is all I can find.  Thanks!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool bottle. Witch City Bottling Works went for quite a while, at least the 30's I believe.Is it a crown top like a suspect?. It it machine made?PS, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kimmied9 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Eric!  We love collecting old Bottles.  Bill has special dig sites but this one we purchased as we like the embossed witch.  It is machine made.  I just checked it is a crown top.  I love the site hope to learn a lot.  Thank you!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2014)

I may know you or Bill, not sure but the name sounds familiar. Anyway here is an old post, most likely related. http://www.antique-bottle...Appetizer-m241357.aspx


----------



## botlguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forums Kim, that is a neat bottle, one I've not seen or heard of before. Come back often.   Jim


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 9, 2014)

the salem which is on soda and beer bottles.iv a few applied crowns from around 1910 or so.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 12, 2014)

I see there are quite a few different variants of this bottle, I really like the witch embossing. "The Witch City Bottling Works has been Incorporated at Salem, Mass.; mineral waters; capital, $15,000. President E.B. O'Brien, Marblehead; treasurer, J.E. Hennessy, Salem; clerk, William W. Hennessy, Salem."American Bottler


----------

